# Fargo: Season Three discussion (2017-FX) *spoilers*



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

We need a place to discuss Fargo, yet the weekly threads aren't super-active. So here ya' go...

_[Spoilers allowed up to any episode that has aired on FX]_

I thought this was the best episode of the season. And the timing was perfect--coming after the amazing one-off hour we spent in LA, you could see everything start to come together this week.

VM Vargas is one weird dude. Really. Weird.

Loved the new female LEO. She's the perfect sidekick to Chief Gloria Burgle. Well, Chief for now, "we're doing some reorganizing".


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Vargas as a bulimic? Okaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyy...the vomiting was a bit too realistic for me. I was eating while watching and almost got sick myself. UGH!

Agreed-great ep!


----------



## JARON46 (Jun 8, 2011)

I keep thinking that Chief Gloria (I think that's her name) will get the new Sheriff's job.
She keeps saying they are reorganizing and the other Sheriff is assuming he has the job and is giving Chief Gloria a hard time about what she is doing.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I love the women on Fargo--the chief and the ac murderer. And the new officer is good too. The women always seem to be the only ones with a brain. :up:


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

stellie93 said:


> The women always seem to be the only ones with a brain.


So you're saying this show mimics life?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

JARON46 said:


> I keep thinking that Chief Gloria (I think that's her name) will get the new Sheriff's job.
> She keeps saying they are reorganizing and the other Sheriff is assuming he has the job and is giving Chief Gloria a hard time about what she is doing.


I don't think that's where they're going. I think they've made it pretty clear that her department has been disbanded and the law enforcement duties for her town are now under the jurisdiction of the county.

I find it a little odd that VM Varga seems to be spending so much effort to convince Emmitt about how rich he can become through this partnership. It seems to me that Varga has made it pretty clear that Emmitt doesn't have a choice in the matter, so I'm not sure why he seems to be working so hard to get Emmitt on board.

How stupid is Ray? Dumping out the ashes because he thinks the stamp might be hidden in there? C'mon!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> I find it a little odd that VM Varga seems to be spending so much effort to convince Emmitt about how rich he can become through this partnership. It seems to me that Varga has made it pretty clear that Emmitt doesn't have a choice in the matter, so I'm not sure why he seems to be working so hard to get Emmitt on board.


Well, puppets are a lot more useful when they're working with you, not against you! Or when they're willing accomplices and not terrified into reluctant compliance...


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

stellie93 said:


> I love the women on Fargo--the chief and the ac murderer. And the new officer is good too. The women always seem to be the only ones with a brain. :up:


Did you see season 2?

(or did are you just talking about season 3)


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

I liked the Peter & the Wolf bit on this week's episode. I always enjoyed watching the Disney cartoon when I was a kid.

While I was watching it, I was trying to figure out who the narrator was. At times, I thought it sounded like Billy Bob Thornton, but there were other times I thought it didn't sound like him. Turns out, it was him.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

getbak said:


> While I was watching it, I was trying to figure out who the narrator was. At times, I thought it sounded like Billy Bob Thornton, but there were other times I thought it didn't sound like him. Turns out, it was him.


Me too. My first impression was they brought Billy Bob back to narrate, then I thought maybe not and didn't follow up to research it.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

The women in this season brings us back to the movie. Former seasons, not so much. 

(I can't get enough of Fargo accents. Former Chief's reaction to that guy who imitated her in the previous episode made me chuckle.)


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

getbak said:


> While I was watching it, I was trying to figure out who the narrator was. At times, I thought it sounded like Billy Bob Thornton, but there were other times I thought it didn't sound like him. Turns out, it was him.


Wow, glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

And I just looked it up, it was Thornton in this episode. I can't remember if there was any other narration in the previous episodes.

Who's The Narrator On 'Fargo'? A Star Returns In A Very Important Cameo


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Last season, they had Martin Freeman narrate one of the episodes.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I loved the tie in with Peter and the Wolf in this episode. It was done so cleverly and it added something to the episode. This may be the most clever TV show on now. They manage to take a crime drama and throw all kinds of interesting stuff into it. My two favorite dramas on TV are both on FX (this and The Americans). They must be doing something right over there.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Yeah FX is the most underrated channels on Cable. From Justified to SoA to Baskets to Louie to American Crime Story, etc.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> Yeah FX is the most underrated channels on Cable. From Justified to SoA to Baskets to Louie to American Crime Story, etc.


Don't forget Rescue Me and The League (even though that was moved to FXX for the last couple of seasons).


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Don't forget Rescue Me and The League (even though that was moved to FXX for the last couple of seasons).


And Legion and Archer and Atlanta and Better Things and The People vs. OJ Simpson and American Horror Story and Feud and Always Sunny and You're the Worst...

For my money, FX has been the most consistently-great network in the industry over the last several years, ahead of powerhouses like HBO and AMC.


----------



## supham (Jan 15, 2003)

I must have been watching in a daze.... I did not realize until last nights episode that Ray and Emmit were played by the same actor.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

supham said:


> I must have been watching in a daze.... I did not realize until last nights episode that Ray and Emmit were played by the same actor.


You must have been stunned at how good a job Ray did at impersonating Emmit...


----------



## supham (Jan 15, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> You must have been stunned at how good a job Ray did at impersonating Emmit...


EXACTLY! In the words of my son (way overused)....... Wait... What?


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> You must have been stunned at how good a job Ray did at impersonating Emmit...


That was actually pretty amusing, to make the same actor look like he was impersonating his other character. Really well done.

Surprised they didn't use his bank fraud against him, but instead went with pictures of his client/girlfriend. I guess the bank fraud would have put him in jail right away, which wouldn't have been as good for the plot.

I still don't get why they don't go to the FBI. It isn't illegal to borrow money from a loan shark, is it? I get that they're scared, but kind of all the more reason to get the feds in ASAP.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> Surprised they didn't use his bank fraud against him, but instead went with pictures of his client/girlfriend. I guess the bank fraud would have put him in jail right away, which wouldn't have been as good for the plot.


Do we know that Ray's boss found out about his relationship with the parolee from Emmitt and/or Sy? It makes sense, but I don't remember seeing any indication of that.


mooseAndSquirrel said:


> I still don't get why they don't go to the FBI. It isn't illegal to borrow money from a loan shark, is it? I get that they're scared, but kind of all the more reason to get the feds in ASAP.


They first asked their attorney (or investigator) to do a little digging on Varga so they could figure out what they were getting involved with. And then he turned up dead and Varga seemed to make it pretty clear that the death wasn't an accident. So now they're probably afraid that if they contact the FBI, Varga will find out and kill them or hurt their families or something.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I figure it had to have been Sy. He was sitting there with his Hummer H2 when Ray walked out of the office with his box of stuff. You know, like he KNEW that was gonna happen.


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> I loved the tie in with Peter and the Wolf in this episode. It was done so cleverly and it added something to the episode. This may be the most clever TV show on now. They manage to take a crime drama and throw all kinds of interesting stuff into it. My two favorite dramas on TV are both on FX (this and The Americans). They must be doing something right over there.


It seemed to me they maintained the leitmotifs in the background music throughout the episode, which was cool.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Beryl said:


> The women in this season brings us back to the movie. Former seasons, not so much.


Did you forget Molly Solverson, the hero of S1?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> I figure it had to have been Sy. He was sitting there with his Hummer H2 when Ray walked out of the office with his box of stuff. You know, like he KNEW that was gonna happen.


Oh yeah, I forgot about that and about the boots on the wheels of Ray's 'Vette. I guess that's a pretty good indication that he was expecting Ray to come out. I wonder how long he was planning to sit there.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I could be wrong, of course.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> You must have been stunned at how good a job Ray did at impersonating Emmit...


Couldn't help but wonder if Ewan MacGregor would have asked Tatiana Maslany for some tips.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

I just watched "The House of Special Purpose" and yeah-V.M. needs to lay off the Jew thing! 

I think it's curtains for the IRS agent - at least Hamish Linklater is getting some work on FX shows!
"Did he mention kids?" 

Otherwise a kind of slow ep-


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Man... they really roughed up Nikki good

How is Emmit's wife fooled by Ray in a wig? Come on.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

I get a kick out of Sy. Talks real tough, unleash the beast. Then when the real tough guys show up he's an utter wimp. He's the modern day Barney Fife.


----------



## supham (Jan 15, 2003)

Regina said:


> I just watched "The House of Special Purpose" and yeah-V.M. needs to lay off the Jew thing!


I'm not sure he is an antisemite. Just more of a button pusher.

Fornicating with our cookware!


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

jsmeeker said:


> How is Emmit's wife fooled by Ray in a wig? Come on.


Well, the 2 men do look a lot alike.  But that's such a cheesy wig--it should be obvious that it's not real hair even on film. Still his real hair looks about the same.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> How is Emmit's wife fooled by Ray in a wig? Come on.


That bugged me a bit. They have a rock-solid twenty year marriage, with nary a whiff of conflict. And she's packed and gone within minutes? Won't even listen to an explanation? Didn't see past a bad wig and a different body style?

My wife would at least let me blubber out an excuse or two before she pulled the trigger.


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

The timing and accuracy of the AC falling on the guy's head didn't bother anyone, but the emotions of a middle aged woman did?


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Remember, this is based on true events. So it is possible the wife was so distraught she did not notice the wig.

I thought for sure Nikki was a goner. Especially because they did not show her being beaten.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Family said:


> The timing and accuracy of the AC falling on the guy's head didn't bother anyone, but the emotions of a middle aged woman did?


 Of course she could do those calculations! She's a world regional-class bridge player!


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

And Nikki doesn't know anything about Vargas, so she thinks this was Emmitt and Sy's doing. Should be interesting.


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

stellie93 said:


> Well, the 2 men do look a lot alike.  But that's such a cheesy wig--it should be obvious that it's not real hair even on film. Still his real hair looks about the same.


When they had the flashback of shooting the sex video, Nikki talked about making it hard to recognize that it wasn't Emmit.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

But the wife has to know how similar Emmit and Ray look. I mean, when they were younger and Ray didn't have a beard and long hair, they were probably mistaken for each other all the time. And surely she knows about the stamp and the feud. Finally, didn't she meet Nikki at that function in the first episode? So it seems like it should be fairly simple for Emmit to explain to her what's going on. 

But I did get a kick out of "Stella!" as she drove away.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

DevdogAZ said:


> ...I did get a kick out of "Stella!" as she drove away.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

gossamer88 said:


> Remember, this is based on true events. So it is possible the wife was so distraught she did not notice the wig.
> 
> I thought for sure Nikki was a goner. Especially because they did not show her being beaten.


That is what I'm thinking. We also don't know if the wig was as "cheesy" as depicted or if Emmit actually wore a toupee.

I agree about Nikki. She is a survivor. I don't know if I could have gotten out like that.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Beryl said:


> That is what I'm thinking. We also don't know if the wig was as "cheesy" as depicted or if Emmit actually wore a toupee.
> 
> I agree about Nikki. She is a survivor. I don't know if I could have gotten out like that.


I was wondering how Nikki was even able to drive home after a beating like that. It appeared that she couldn't even move her legs. I figured for sure she was dead.


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 7, 2016)

gossamer88 said:


> Remember, this is based on true events.


Not sure if you are being facetious, but I thought I remember reading that the Cohen brothers said the whole "based on true events" thing was sort of a gimmick in the original movie. I assumed that carried over to the show as well.

I believe they said that some of the storyline was based loosely on an actual crime, but for the most part the details are fictitious.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

OMG! Ray's dead-and VM has a pre-made story to frame Nikki for the murder-
"He'd been beating her in places that don't show" 

But the "wise woman cop" has her intuition-she will get to the bottom of it!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I was totally not expecting Ray to die. At least not at this point in the story line.


So, like Varga had an idea Nikki might be an issue for them and had his goons beat her? Messed up. I had not considered that at the time. Thought they jsut beat her up because they thought Sy was colluding with her in some way


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

so glad this season is starting to pick up 6 eps in, i was beginning to lose focus (excepting last night, fell asleep while watching most of the previous eps).



Regina said:


> ...the "wise woman cop" has her intuition-she will get to the bottom of it!





jsmeeker said:


> So, like Varga had an idea Nikki might be an issue for them and had his goons beat her? Messed up. I had not considered that at the time.



i thought it was strange varga's goons primarily beat her in the abdomen and not the face while "teaching her a lesson", still, i never connected the dots, either - nice reveal.

chief (for another week) gloria and officer lopez are well on their way to figuring all of this out, my money's on them, and maybe gloria keep her current position? nah, that would be too much to hope for...


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I'm still waiting for anything that'll make this season interesting.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Seems like it will be pretty easy to poke a hole in Varga's story. Ray is the one that went into the motel office and booked the room, so they won't be able to claim that she killed him and then fled to the motel. 

Ray was so prideful and stubborn. All his life he's been plotting about how to get the stamp back from Emmitt, but as soon as Emmitt is willing to give it to him, then Ray doesn't want to accept it. It's almost like Ray was harboring all this resentment toward Emmitt and he knew that it would no longer be justified if he accepted the stamp, so he refused the stamp just so he could maintain his animosity with his brother.

I loved the scene where Meemo sits down opposite Hamish Linklater and sets up his notepad and calculator and pencils in the exact mirror image to how Linklater had them set up, and then proceeds to drop all this legalese about how Linklater is not authorized to be there and must give thirty-day written notice of what he wants to view and who he wants to interview. That was classic.

I was kind of surprised at how much Varga inserted himself into the scene where Gloria and Winnie were talking to Emmitt. He should have seen that their investigation wasn't focused on anything he or the company had done wrong and simply stayed silent. Instead, he basically brought a lot of potential scrutiny onto himself and his role in the company.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> I was kind of surprised at how much Varga inserted himself into the scene where Gloria and Winnie were talking to Emmitt. He should have seen that their investigation wasn't focused on anything he or the company had done wrong and simply stayed silent. Instead, he basically brought a lot of potential scrutiny onto himself and his role in the company.


In a way, this show has always been about the wide variety of ways there are to be stupid...


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Ray was so prideful and stubborn. All his life he's been plotting about how to get the stamp back from Emmitt, but as soon as Emmitt is willing to give it to him, then Ray doesn't want to accept it. It's almost like Ray was harboring all this resentment toward Emmitt and he knew that it would no longer be justified if he accepted the stamp, so he refused the stamp just so he could maintain his animosity with his brother.


Ray had an inferiority complex and getting the stamp because Emmitt was being magnanimous would still leave Emmitt the 'better man'.


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> In a way, this show has always been about the wide variety of ways there are to be stupid...


I was recently thinking, as the seasons go on it reminds me of Justified in that sense.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Family said:


> I was recently thinking, as the seasons go on it reminds me of Justified in that sense.


Yeah, Justified had a similar appreciation of the many different kinds of stupidity. But it was just an aspect of that show; here, it literally seems to be part of what the show is about.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

I hadn't realized this episode had aired and then read the spoiler omg, I can't believe Ray is dead. So I was watching this and kept on thinking the "some ind of oriental" guy was going to off Ray. Surprised that it was Emmit and the picture frame glass. I agree with the chief would have been a little more assertive with Vargas.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

So, Emmit doesn't even try to help in any way. It's so weird. He knew the glass was in Ray's neck and pulling it out was a bad idea. But as soon Ray pulled it out, Emmit does nothing. Except watch in horror.

But I guess that helps with the cover up.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> I agree with the chief would have been a little more assertive with Vargas.


Although I'm not sure how assertive she could/should be, considering she was out of her jurisdiction, her position is ambiguous even IN her jurisdiction, and she didn't have a clue who she was dealing with...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> So, Emmit doesn't even try to help in any way. It's so weird. He knew the glass was in Ray's neck and pulling it out was a bad idea. But as soon Ray pulled it out, Emmit does nothing. Except watch in horror.
> 
> But I guess that helps with the cover up.


I think he immediately realized that he would be accused of murder. The bloody tampon, the theft from the bank, and the sex tape ruining his marriage would all come out and it would be very difficult for Emmitt to prove that the glass in his neck was a freak accident.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I'm not exactly sure what was going through his mind. Maybe just honest panic and terror. Some people do really freeze up like that without there being bad intentions. But who knows.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> I'm not exactly sure what was going through his mind. Maybe just honest panic and terror. Some people do really freeze up like that without there being bad intentions. But who knows.


When Varga showed up, Emmitt said he wanted to check for a pulse but he didn't want there to be fingerprints on the body.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> When Varga showed up, Emmitt said he wanted to check for a pulse but he didn't want there to be fingerprints on the body.


sure

But that was long after.. How long did it take Varga to show? emmit might have sat there for a while with his dead brother. And then at that time worked out he could be framed for murder. But in those seconds while Ray bled out? Dunno


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

gossamer88 said:


> Remember, this is based on true events. So it is possible the wife was so distraught she did not notice the wig.
> 
> I thought for sure Nikki was a goner. Especially because they did not show her being beaten.


This...but hardly a bruise on her face...hmmm


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

The camera sure loves zooming in on tight close-ups of Varga's teeth. LOL!

The previous scenes where the Sheriff's Deputy was interviewing Emmitt's partner in the office about the vehicle being involved in a smash-up with Ray's Corvette seemed to act as an homage to the scene in the original "Fargo" movie between Marge Gunderson and Jerry Lundergaard in the Used Car sales office. Sweet!

I did not expect Ray to be a goner, though I do expect a significant body count in Fargo. More to come ... or go, as it were ...


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

I'm enjoying this season a bit, but it is by far the worst of the 3. And enough with Varga's teeth.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Anybody else think we'll get to see Emmett impersonating Ray?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

midas said:


> Anybody else think we'll get to see Emmett impersonating Ray?


It would be ironic if Emmitt ended up sleeping with Nikki while disguised as Ray.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> It would be ironic if Emmitt ended up sleeping with Nikki while disguised as Ray.


Yea, that's what I was thinking.

Somehow I see this eventually as Vargas vs Nikki with the lady cops taking on the winner.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

I couldn't figure out where I knew the actress who plays Nikki. Looked her up on imdb and she's the woman from 10 Cloverfield Lane.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Ed Brubaker just posted in his newsletter that the head of Fox said last week this may be the final season...


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Ed Brubaker just posted in his newsletter that the head of Fox said last week this may be the final season...




Ratings bad or too expensive? Another quality show bites the dust.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Not loving this season. I liked the first two much better.


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Ed Brubaker just posted in his newsletter that the head of Fox said last week this may be the final season...


While Fargo has slipped this season, it's still in the top 10 currently airing.

Hate to see it go.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Here's the interview where John Landgraf said there might never be another Fargo.

FX Chief John Landgraf Talks Peak TV, 'Louie' Future and Netflix: It's "Shoveling Money"

He didn't say that FX would be canceling it. He says that it depends on whether Noah Hawley has an idea for a fourth season that he wants to make, and based on his perception of the end of S3, he thinks that may be all Hawley wants to do.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Here's the interview where John Landgraf said there might never be another Fargo.
> 
> FX Chief John Landgraf Talks Peak TV, 'Louie' Future and Netflix: It's "Shoveling Money"
> 
> He didn't say that FX would be canceling it. He says that it depends on whether Noah Hawley has an idea for a fourth season that he wants to make, and based on his perception of the end of S3, he thinks that may be all Hawley wants to do.


Thanks for the clarification.

I know this season hasn't been as good as the first two, but it's still better than 99% of everything else out there IMO. If you didn't have the first two to compare it to, it would still be very entertaining.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

bryhamm said:


> I couldn't figure out where I knew the actress who plays Nikki. Looked her up on imdb and she's the woman from 10 Cloverfield Lane.


She's been in a number of horror movies, although I think I first saw her as the love interest in "Scott Pilgrim vs. the World."


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

trainman said:


> She's been in a number of horror movies, although I think I first saw her as the love interest in "Scott Pilgrim vs. the World."


Don't forget "Brain Dead." Another most excellent show!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

What was up with Varga opening all the presents? Sometimes he seems like an impulsive child.

Emmit had to know there would come a point when he'd have to react to the news of Ray's death. He really didn't plan that out well at all.
WINNIE: "I have some bad news."
EMMIT: "I've been here since six!"
WINNIE: "I'm sorry. Your brother is dead."
EMMIT: "I didn't kill him."

That scene with Yuri and Donnie in the library was just creepy. I really thought Yuri was gonna kill him. I'm surprised he let Donnie leave after having seen him so clearly.

How did Gloria get into the room to save Nikki from the syringe guy? She had already tried to bluff two different people and it didn't work, and then suddenly she's just in there with no explanation.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> That scene with Yuri and Donnie in the library was just creepy. I really thought Yuri was gonna kill him. I'm surprised he let Donnie leave after having seen him so clearly.


That reminded me strongly of the scene with Billy Bob & Colin Hanks (can't remember the character names).

Mr. Wrench! Wonder if he'll play some role in saving Nikki. If she's saved.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

astrohip said:


> That reminded me strongly of the scene with Billy Bob & Colin Hanks (can't remember the character names).
> 
> Mr. Wrench! Wonder if he'll play some role in saving Nikki. If she's saved.


I have such a bad memory for details from previous seasons. I didn't equate that meeting between Yuri and Donnie with the one between Lorne Malvo and Gus Grimly. I also didn't recognize Mr. Wrench. But I read Alan Sepinwall's recap after posting, and he pointed out that a lot in this season, and especially this episode, seems to be hitting on beats that the show has already covered.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

DevdogAZ said:


> How did Gloria get into the room to save Nikki from the syringe guy? She had already tried to bluff two different people and it didn't work, and then suddenly she's just in there with no explanation.


The assassin must have gotten rid of the door guard somehow, then she just walked in.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

trainman said:


> I think I first saw her as the love interest in "Scott Pilgrim vs. the World."


Yep, she played Romona Flowers. That's the first thing I saw her in, too.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> How did Gloria get into the room to save Nikki from the syringe guy? She had already tried to bluff two different people and it didn't work, and then suddenly she's just in there with no explanation.


Who was the syringe guy?? We seen him somewhere before, and the way he smile at the camera and left.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Johncv said:


> Who was the syringe guy?? We seen him somewhere before, and the way he smile at the camera and left.


He was played by DJ Qualls so you probably recognize him from other shows he's been in. According to IMDb, this is the first episode of Fargo he's been in.


----------



## nrnoble (Aug 25, 2004)

Any insight as to why Mr. Wretch (deaf mute hitman from Season #1) appears at the end of episode #7 sitting next to Nikki at the back of the prison transport bus


----------



## jdfs (Oct 21, 2002)

Johncv said:


> Who was the syringe guy?? We seen him somewhere before, and the way he smile at the camera and left.


Probably remember him from Man in the High Castle


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

jdfs said:


> Probably remember him from Man in the High Castle


Not likely. He's famous from his Oscar-worthy performance in the classic movie Road Trip (see below), his appearance in Breaking Bad, and his frequent friend-of-the-show appearances on The Late Late Show With Craig Ferguson.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

No discussion yet about last night's episode? I'm still not entirely sure what happened, but it seems Nikki and Wrench got away after a brief visit to some kind of afterlife/purgatory/waiting room manifesting as a bowling alley and Ray Wise playing some kind of sage. And then it seems Yuri had a different fate when he stumbled into the bowling alley.

Why did Varga poison Sy? Was he just getting too meddlesome? Will he ever recover?

Are we to assume Emmit has been having panic attacks throughout the previous three months and Varga and Meemo have just been sedating him every time, and this time he finally decided to palm the pills and slip out while they think he's sleeping? What exactly is he going to confess to? Ray's death was a legitimate accident. I'm not certain Emmit knows enough about what Varga is doing to explain that to the cops.

It looks like Gloria isn't getting home to pay the babysitter anytime soon. I wonder what the significance of her deciding to sign the divorce papers is.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> No discussion yet about last night's episode? I'm still not entirely sure what happened, but it seems Nikki and Wrench got away after a brief visit to some kind of afterlife/purgatory/waiting room manifesting as a bowling alley and Ray Wise playing some kind of sage. And then it seems Yuri had a different fate when he stumbled into the bowling alley.
> 
> Why did Varga poison Sy? Was he just getting too meddlesome? Will he ever recover?
> 
> ...


Is Nikki dead or is the bowling alley just pre-death and they brought her back? That whole thing confused me.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Oh and Ray Wise as some sort of pergatorial gate keeper amused me, considering he played the Devil on Reaper


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

Yeah, I couldn't figure out what the hell was going on with the bowling alley.


----------



## John Gillespie (Oct 27, 2016)

Mewin' McGregor!


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

If Nikki is still alive, forget Ray as the cat, she's the one with nine lives!


----------



## John Gillespie (Oct 27, 2016)

Coen Brothers, bowling alley, and a stranger.

Where have I seen that before?


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

Went off the rails for me. 20 minutes of a chase in the woods. Magical happenings. Lech lecha indeed.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Speaking of that 20 minute chase in the woods, I'm kind of baffled how Yuri and Meemo didn't kill Nikki and Wrench. When Nikki and Wrench walked into that open meadow, I thought, don't cross that meadow, you'll be too easy to spot. And sure enough, Yuri and Meemo were watching and saw them. Despite the brief setback from the hunters, they should have quickly caught up to Nikki and Wrench and slit their throats. Yet somehow they waited until it was dark, then executed a really poor plan that resulted in DJ Qualls being decapitated and Yuri de-eared (and probably dead). Previous episodes this season have made Yuri and Meemo seem very smart, very discreet, and very well trained. This episode seemed to throw all of those things out the window.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

John Gillespie said:


> Coen Brothers, bowling alley, and a stranger.
> 
> Where have I seen that before?


First thing I said when she sat at the bar.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> Speaking of that 20 minute chase in the woods, I'm kind of baffled how Yuri and Meemo didn't kill Nikki and Wrench. When Nikki and Wrench walked into that open meadow, I thought, don't cross that meadow, you'll be too easy to spot. And sure enough, Yuri and Meemo were watching and saw them. Despite the brief setback from the hunters, they should have quickly caught up to Nikki and Wrench and slit their throats. Yet somehow they waited until it was dark, then executed a really poor plan that resulted in DJ Qualls being decapitated and Yuri de-eared (and probably dead). Previous episodes this season have made Yuri and Meemo seem very smart, very discreet, and very well trained. This episode seemed to throw all of those things out the window.


Rewatch it.

Meemo wasn't there. He was back taking care of the couple in the car.

They didn't wait until it got dark, it just did while they were tracking them.


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

John Gillespie said:


> Coen Brothers, bowling alley, and a stranger.
> 
> Where have I seen that before?


What about the whole mistaken identity thing?


----------



## thewebgal (Aug 10, 2007)

And Satan something at the bar with her ... OMG!


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

There have been a number of scenes this season which were callbacks to the original movie.


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 7, 2016)

John Gillespie said:


> Coen Brothers, bowling alley, and a stranger.
> 
> Where have I seen that before?


I thought the same thing... dude.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

I sure hope that dancin' Chinese guy gets his in a violent way. Hate guys like that.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

One episode left


This season just hasn't done it for me like previous ones (especially number 2). I think for me, the best thing in Season 3 is Nikki. She's my favorite character.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I thought last night's episode was phenomenal. So many amazing scenes--the truck heist, the face-off between Nikki & Vargas, and all the _from the heart_ conversations. Gloria & Emmit, Gloria & Winnie. Love watching Nikki and Mr. Wrench working together.

Did not enjoy watching Vargas eating ice cream.


----------



## thebigmo (Feb 12, 2005)

Yeah, nothing like sitting in the john scarfing down a quart of Rocky Road.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

astrohip said:


> I thought last night's episode was phenomenal. So many amazing scenes--the truck heist, the face-off between Nikki & Vargas, and all the _from the heart_ conversations. Gloria & Emmit, Gloria & Winnie. Love watching Nikki and Mr. Wrench working together.
> 
> Did not enjoy watching Vargas eating ice cream.


I'm with you.

Carrie **** is quietly amazing.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Nikki and Mr. Wrench with the truck heist was just stunning, Varga has totally underestimated what she's capable of.
The faucet working for Gloria after Winnie reaffirmed her was also awesome, I may have let out a cheer when watching.
Depending on what happens next week, so far this is my episode of the season.


----------



## John Gillespie (Oct 27, 2016)

Now we know Varga's teeth are bad, Bulimia


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> One episode left
> 
> This season just hasn't done it for me like previous ones (especially number 2). I think for me, the best thing in Season 3 is Nikki. She's my favorite character.


This season has been forgettable, completely. Little occasional snippets of neat stuff surrounded by whole globs of completely boring and uninteresting setup mostly for the sake of coming up with ridiculous twists. It's hard for me to believe the final episode will make me think any of this was worth watching. The first two seasons earned the chance, I suppose. But I suspect if there's a season 4, it certainly won't be a high priority to watch.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

My least favorite season, but I still enjoy it.

And this was my favorite episode of the season.

I had no idea that Nikki was Canadian.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

John Gillespie said:


> Now we know Varga's teeth are bad, Bulimia


We've known that for a while now.


----------



## kar74 (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm really liking this season - way more than season two, but not as much as season one. The actor who plays Varga is killing it (he was a pleasant surprise in Wonder Woman, too). Last night's episode was definitely one of my favorite of the season. The bar scene at the end between the two cops was sweet.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

dianebrat said:


> Nikki and Mr. Wrench with the truck heist was just stunning, Varga has totally underestimated what she's capable of.
> The faucet working for Gloria after Winnie reaffirmed her was also awesome, I may have let out a cheer when watching.
> Depending on what happens next week, so far this is my episode of the season.


Funny. I was actually kind of bummed the faucet worked for her. I thought it would be better if she still was invisible to technology, despite her chat with Winnie.

I was glad to see that Gloria immediately realized that Varga was behind the extra murders as a way to get Emmit off the hook. It will be interesting to see if/how she gets everyone else to realize that in the finale.


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

Very good episode but how did Nikki know where the semi truck was parked so that she could follow it to hijack it with the fake grenade. And once she drove off with it and parked it in the junk yard, how did she know to search for a certain briefcase which would contain info and hard disk drives that were important to Varga?

Gerry


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Gerryex said:


> Very good episode but how did Nikki know where the semi truck was parked so that she could follow it to hijack it with the fake grenade. And once she drove off with it and parked it in the junk yard, how did she know to search for a certain briefcase which would contain info and hard disk drives that were important to Varga?
> 
> Gerry


It wouldn't be difficult for her to stake out the Stussy Lots building and then follow Varga or Meemo from there back to the trailer. As for knowing what to look for once she got in there, we'll just have to assume that it was pretty clear once she looked in the case.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Who's the guy working with Nikki? I don't remember him. 



John Gillespie said:


> Now we know Varga's teeth are bad, Bulimia


Hopefully that will kill him in a few years--their only chance to get rid of him.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

stellie93 said:


> Who's the guy working with Nikki? I don't remember him.


I didn't remember him either.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

stellie93 said:


> Who's the guy working with Nikki? I don't remember him.





jsmeeker said:


> I didn't remember him either.


That's Mr Wrench, who along with Mr Numbers were bad guys in Season 1.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That's Mr Wrench, who along with Mr Numbers were bad guys in Season 1.


ahhhh

OK

I've only seen season 1 once. And that was a while ago. I don't really recall those guys


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> ahhhh
> 
> OK
> 
> I've only seen season 1 once. And that was a while ago. I don't really recall those guys


Mr. Numbers was played by Adam Goldberg. And Mr. Wrench is deaf. IIRC, they are brothers. So Numbers was always signing to Wrench and it was kind of comical given that they were trying to portray themselves as formidable characters, yet they'd have these silent arguments that did not engender fear in anyone.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Mr. Numbers was played by Adam Goldberg. And Mr. Wrench is deaf. IIRC, they are brothers. So Numbers was always signing to Wrench and it was kind of comical given that they were trying to portray themselves as formidable characters, yet they'd have these silent arguments that did not engender fear in anyone.


I didn't remember them. About the only thing I remember from Season 1 is it had Bilbo Baggins, Billy Bob Thorton, Tom Hanks' kid Collin, the grown up adult version of Molly from Season 2, and the older retired version of Molly's dad, Lou, from Season 2. But now that you say the deaf dude? Yeah.. I sorta 'member. And t hat Adam Goldberg dude.. Yeah.. now that you say, I 'member. But I didn't before

Now the Kitchen Brothers? I 'member those dudes.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)




----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Mr. Numbers was played by Adam Goldberg. And Mr. Wrench is deaf.


I'm pretty sure I read that Mr. Wrench is deaf in real life.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

astrohip said:


> I'm pretty sure I read that Mr. Wrench is deaf in real life.


Actually, Mr. Wrench doesn't exist in real life. 

But yes, the actor who plays him is deaf. And he's from your neck of the woods, too! (Austin)


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Actually, Mr. Wrench doesn't exist in real life.


Since Fargo is a TRUE story, certainly Mr. Wrench must exist in real life under a different name!


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

ej42137 said:


> Since Fargo is a TRUE story, certainly Mr. Wrench must exist in real life under a different name!


I wonder if Mr. Wrench's first name is Allen ... 



DevdogAZ said:


> Mr. Numbers was played by Adam Goldberg. And Mr. Wrench is deaf. IIRC, they are brothers. So Numbers was always signing to Wrench and it was kind of comical given that they were trying to portray themselves as formidable characters, yet they'd have these silent arguments that did not engender fear in anyone.


For some reason I thought that the brothers' version of sign language was unique to them (i.e., not actual ASL). But I suppose if the actor is actually deaf, that Goldberg probably learned to perform his "lines" in ASL.


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

spartanstew said:


> My least favorite season, but I still enjoy it.
> 
> And this was my favorite episode of the season.
> 
> I had no idea that Nikki was Canadian.


The Niki Swago is from Chicago. The had a Facebook live two weeks ago with the actress


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

EWiser said:


> The Niki Swago is from Chicago. The had a Facebook live two weeks ago with the actress


Hmm, well, she said "Zed" instead of "Z". People from North Dakota (and Chicago) don't say that. Only Canadians (and Brits).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

spartanstew said:


> Hmm, well, she said "Zed" instead of "Z". People from North Dakota (and Chicago) don't say that. Only Canadians (and Brits).


I thought she was mocking the Brit...


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I thought she was mocking the Brit...


Ah, could be.


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

Wasn't the guy with Nikki also handcuffed to her in the prison bus and they escaped together eventually using an axe and his strength to break the chain connecting them.

Gerry


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

Winnie is on the afterbuzz show on Fargo.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Gerryex said:


> Wasn't the guy with Nikki also handcuffed to her in the prison bus and they escaped together eventually using an axe and his strength to break the chain connecting them.
> 
> Gerry


Correct


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

spartanstew said:


> Hmm, well, she said "Zed" instead of "Z". People from North Dakota (and Chicago) don't say that. Only Canadians (and Brits).


If you are on Facebook here is the link to the live video. 



__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Gerryex said:


> Wasn't the guy with Nikki also handcuffed to her in the prison bus and they escaped together eventually using an axe and his strength to break the chain connecting them.
> 
> Gerry


''
Ah... Thank you. That was the part I couldn't remember and should have--where he actually came from in this season.

I should go back and rewatch the first 2 seasons--they were really good and I obviously don't remember them very well.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I know that this season isn't as good as the first two seasons, but I'm still liking it a lot. I agree that Nikki and Varga are making the season (much like Billy Bob and Martin Freeman made S1), and I find it fun that Nikki might be able to one up Varga in the end.

BTW, still thinking about the first scene of the season. Have we figured out what that was all about yet?


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

I can't remember the first scene of the season.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Howie said:


> I can't remember the first scene of the season.


It's the one set in East Germany before the Wall fell...


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It's the one set in East Germany before the Wall fell...


But no explanation? My only thought was Varga was involved somehow.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

so far, not explained or linked. Let's see if happens in the final episode.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

I'm not sure I'd call this an "explanation" per se, but if I'm not mistaken, the mixup in that first scene was that they thought the prisoner's name was Yuri Gurka. (Which is also the name of Varga's henchman.)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> But no explanation? My only thought was Varga was involved somehow.


The guy who actually committed the murder the German was accused of is Varga's Russian flunky.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Likely nothing more than a little character development to let us know Yuri = bad dude. It's possible they could revisit it in the finale with another flashback that provides some insight on the coverup framing of the German guy. Maybe Varga was pulling the strings on that coverup too.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Given that opening scene apparently setting up Yuri Gurka as a really bad guy, I'm a little surprised at what happened with him throughout the course of the season. He doesn't really end up doing all that much other than being a henchman, and then apparently is dead after getting his ear cut off by Mr. Wrench throwing the hatchet into the woods.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

kar74 said:


> I'm really liking this season - way more than season two, but not as much as season one.


I agree 100%. Season 1 was by far my favorite, and better than the movie. Season 2 didn't do it for me, but there were some good episodes.

I've liked all of season 3 except one or two slow episodes. None of the characters are as fun but they're all interesting enough. They have carried on the tradition of great female characters, which is nice. I also thought the two guest appearances by Ray Wise were great!


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

The murders this season were left more to the imagination than portrayed as explicitly as the last two seasons. I wonder if that accounts for the comparative lack of enthusiasm reported by some on this thread regarding this third season. 

Interesting open-ending to the last scene ... who predicted correctly, Gloria or Varga? My vote is for Gloria's prediction.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Total cop-out on the finale. Like the whole season, they focus on style and ignore any substance of story. What a piece of garbage. Hawley tried to copy the theme of The Night Of (which I also hated), that there's no absolute truth and no ending, or if there is it doesn't matter, and ride it like a fad to critical acclaim. That's just a cop-out way to quickly wrap up a season that's been killing time meandering and unfocused.


----------



## nrnoble (Aug 25, 2004)

Still puzzled about the Grampa alien books and trip to LA. The original suggestion was that he would be tied back into everything despite being killed by mistake.

Previous two seasons were better. Several unanswered questions\deadends in season 3. However, LOST still remains series with the worst ending; twists\turns leading nowhere.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

How did Emmit start his car when it had died on him? Clearly Swango did something to it to make it die after a few miles, so she could ambush him. So how did it start right back up?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

good question. why didn't the trooper see the rifle sitting on the back bumper as he drove by? very sloppy writing for the finale.


----------



## thebigmo (Feb 12, 2005)

astrohip said:


> How did Emmit start his car when it had died on him? Clearly Swango did something to it to make it die after a few miles, so she could ambush him. So how did it start right back up?


Yes it was a very unsatisfying finale. Also why did it take Mr. Wrench so long to come back and take out Emmit? That was just oddly done, kind of like most of the season.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

Yeah. I liked elements of this season but overall a major let down compared to the previous two seasons.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I found the finale to be right up there in quality with the entire season. In the toilet.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Wow, I'm surprised by all the hate. I thought it was great. I'm not sure what everyone was expecting.


nrnoble said:


> Still puzzled about the Grampa alien books and trip to LA. The original suggestion was that he would be tied back into everything despite being killed by mistake.


The LA trip led Gloria to understand how/why he changed his name to Ennis Stussy. And then once she realized he was killed because of his name and not because of anything he had done or anything the killer was looking for, it set her on the right track to solve the case, which eventually led to her capturing Varga several years down the road.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

NorthAlabama said:


> good question. why didn't the trooper see the rifle sitting on the back bumper as he drove by? very sloppy writing for the finale.


If you review that segment you will see that she positioned herself to hide the firearm as the trooper drove up.

Also, it was a shotgun, not a rifle.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

ej42137 said:


> If you review that segment you will see that she positioned herself to hide the firearm as the trooper drove up.
> 
> Also, it was a shotgun, not a rifle.


yes, i knew it was a shotgun, sorry for the lazy writing.

i saw her standing at the back of the suv as the trooper drove past, but i'm still not buying she was able to block the length of the gun simply by standing in the line of sight - the truck was too far back to help narrow the field of vision, and she wasn't _that_ wide...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> yes, i knew it was a shotgun, sorry for the lazy writing.
> 
> i saw her standing at the back of the suv as the trooper drove past, but i'm still not buying she was able to block the length of the gun simply by standing in the line of sight - the truck was too far back to help narrow the field of vision, and she wasn't _that_ wide...


We didn't see when she laid it on the back bumper. She could have had it vertical behind her back as he passed, and then put it on the bumper as he was pulling over in front of the BMW.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

While I agree with all of the points about the finale and the season, I have to say I really enjoyed the style of the opening credit reveal and even the transition scene with Nikki and the troopers death.
First two seasons were top notch (yes I liked season 2 and Kirsten Dunst). This one caused me to pay more attention to my iPad.


----------



## R1elvis (May 16, 2014)

The car starting right up when Emmit wanted to go was a complete stretch. Ruined the rest of the finale for me.


----------



## nrnoble (Aug 25, 2004)

I noticed he was able to start the car too. However, that leads to the question as to why the car stopped running in the first place, at almost perfect stop for Nikki to pull and and shot him. 

And, why would trained state protrol officer pull up in front of two cars? They always pull up behind cars so they don't end up up shot, run over, etc by the car(s) behind them.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

nrnoble said:


> I noticed he was able to start the car too. However, that leads to the question as to why the car stopped running in the first place, at almost perfect stop for Nikki to pull and and shot him.
> 
> And, why would trained state patrol officer pull up in front of two cars? They always pull up behind cars so they don't end up up shot, run over, etc by the car(s) behind them.


There are several things you can do that will kill a car after a few minutes. All she had to do was follow him, and wait until it died to pull up behind him. Your comment on the patrol car is spot on. I hadn't thought of that, but yeah, they always stop behind the vehicles in question.



R1elvis said:


> The car starting right up when Emmit wanted to go was a complete stretch. Ruined the rest of the finale for me.


That's why it was the first thing I posted after watching. It just seemed so poorly thought out, which is unlike this show.

I can handle the Wandering Jew and UFOs, but not this.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

astrohip said:


> That's why it was the first thing I posted after watching. It just seemed so poorly thought out, which is unlike this show.


Yeah, my first thought wasn't "They blew it," but rather, "There's a scene missing here."


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Unlike most of you, I sort of liked the ending and outside of the ending scene with Varga and Gloria we got closure for most of the plot points. I too wondered how Emmit was able to start his car after it wouldn't go. Now, I've had that happen on a rainy day in an old van I had where the wires got wet and when they dried the car started, but that was not the case here.

They also used the old TV trope where the "villain" talks too much before trying to kill the victim, which of course was used so the good guys can catch up.

I also figured (but pure speculation) that Mr. Wrench took all the money, hid out until he felt the coast was clear (in this case 5 years) and eventually made it back to kill Emmitt.

I didn't mind the ending, as I thought it was all about if good or evil would win, and there's probably no one right answer because both happen sometime (I'm guessing that Varga won in that case, but NOTHING to base that on).

While not as good as S1 or S2, I thought it was a worthwhile watch, if for no other reason to watch Mary Ann Winstead. In the couple of things I've watched her in, she seems like a fun actress to watch.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Didn't even dawn on me that the car died at first...LOL!

I was not crazy about the finale. Especially with Vargas' henchman still looked like he survived. And of course Niki getting a bullet in the head. Although she deserved it for killing the state trooper. Which for me was against her character.

I wonder how much/parts of this story are true. Off to google...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

gossamer88 said:


> I wonder how much/parts of this story are true. Off to google...


Roughly 0%.

None of it was ever true. That was just something the Coen Brothers put on the movie because, well, they're the Coen Brothers.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

I know there was lots wrong with this season/episode, but I still really enjoyed it. The acting, the dialogue, the filming - all were top notch again. Even this season, it remains one of only a couple of shows that I try to watch the same night it airs.

I think Officer Burgle aged very well too, looking much better 5 years later.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

I thought the SUV had run out of gas, and that Stussy just added gasoline to make his escape after the shootout. But that is me filling in a lot of blanks which should been answered in a quick scene between the shootout and the getaway.

On thinking further, it was clear he was present at the crime scene because his broken cell phone was also at the crime scene with a dead trooper. Yet he was free and clear for his family dinner years later.

Yeah ... too many holes in the storyline.

Oh well! Maybe Fargo has just jumped the shark ... or can they mine gold again in a future season? Do we need a Solverson character for the show to be good?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Maybe Nikki drained most of the coolant out of the car so that Emmit would get an overheating warning a few miles down the road. We heard a ding as if he got some kind of warning. Then, after sitting for several minutes, the engine had cooled down and he could start it and drive a few miles before it started to overheat again.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

As to why 5 years went by before he shot Stussy, at the time Stussy was pretty much ready to die--he had lost everything. But when he shot him 5 years later he had his life back--his family etc. Much more painful to get shot then. Just a thought. A patient man's revenge.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

stellie93 said:


> As to why 5 years went by before he shot Stussy, at the time Stussy was pretty much ready to die--he had lost everything. But when he shot him 5 years later he had his life back--his family etc. Much more painful to get shot then. Just a thought. A patient man's revenge.


Except it wasn't painful at all...from Stussy's perspective, the light just went out. He literally never knew what hit him, or even that he got hit.

And he got some good years in...seems to me Mr Wrench did him a real favor.


----------



## John Gillespie (Oct 27, 2016)

Did Emmit have access to the $20 Million offshore?


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

So I just learned the series and movie aren't based on true events, rather the Coen brothers lied to us -- presumably just to enhance our enjoyment (?). It worked for me. I was impressed with these examples of how "truth can be stranger than fiction".

I'm really pissed to be lied to like that and should punish the liars by boycotting any future content they produce. But I probably won't have the self-discipline to do that. However my enjoyment will be reduced now that I know the "true events" are not that.


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 7, 2016)

dlfl said:


> So I just learned the series and movie aren't based on true events, rather the Coen brothers lied to us -- presumably just to enhance our enjoyment (?). It worked for me. I was impressed with these examples of how "truth can be stranger than fiction".
> 
> I'm really pissed to be lied to like that and should punish the liars by boycotting any future content they produce. But I probably won't have the self-discipline to do that. However my enjoyment will be reduced now that I know the "true events" are not that.


Yes, it is fairly well known that the whole "based on true events" thing from the Fargo movie is just a gimmick.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

dlfl said:


> So I just learned the series and movie aren't based on true events, rather the Coen brothers lied to us -- presumably just to enhance our enjoyment (?). It worked for me. I was impressed with these examples of how "truth can be stranger than fiction".
> 
> I'm really pissed to be lied to like that and should punish the liars by boycotting any future content they produce. But I probably won't have the self-discipline to do that. However my enjoyment will be reduced now that I know the "true events" are not that.


Yes the phrase is a work of fiction just like many movies have a sort of epilogue where the characters ended up - Animal House for example.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I thought Emmit was going to be looking at a picture of Ray on the fridge, moments before he bought it. But no, it was Sy


I also thought it was gonna be VM Varga in the kitchen, waiting for him,


I think Varga was wrong at the end. I think the point was to show a lot more than 5 minutes passed. And they were still there in the interview room.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

jsmeeker said:


> I think Varga was wrong at the end. I think the point was to show a lot more than 5 minutes passed. And they were still there in the interview room.


Watch it again. The clock moves from a quarter of three to ten of three, five minutes only.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

wow.. really? I thought they were showing the hour hand move.


Guess I need to get my eyes checked!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

dlfl said:


> So I just learned the series and movie aren't based on true events, rather the Coen brothers lied to us -- presumably just to enhance our enjoyment (?). It worked for me. I was impressed with these examples of how "truth can be stranger than fiction".
> 
> I'm really pissed to be lied to like that and should punish the liars by boycotting any future content they produce. But I probably won't have the self-discipline to do that. However my enjoyment will be reduced now that I know the "true events" are not that.


You should watch the start of most episodes again. Usually when it says "This is a true story" then the "true" fades away, leaving just "This is a story." They did that on purpose. I didn't realize there was anyone who actually thought any of this stuff was based in reality.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> I didn't realize there was anyone who actually thought any of this stuff was based in reality.


Agreed.


----------



## nrnoble (Aug 25, 2004)

I can't speak to the series, but the original movie took factual events from several unrelated crimes and wove them together to make an interesting story, which if you think about it, is the basis of many fictional stories.

Also, I think "This is a true story" is a bit sarcastic because often a "true story" movie is based on a book that is based on a writer's perception of events many years later. And the movie version often introduces many new events and new characters that are 100% fiction. Thus the final version similarity to what actually happened almost unrecognizable.

Maria Von Trapped lived to see Sound of Music and her comment was it was nice film, but it did not reflect any reality from her life except the names. She didn't even want to marry Captian Von Trapp in the first place. But, that fact didn't fit well into the musical version, so it was changed to fit the love story.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

nrnoble said:


> I can't speak to the series, but the original movie took factual events from several unrelated crimes and wove them together to make an interesting story, which if you think about it, is the basis of many fictional stories.


Actually, not so much. 


> The opening credits say that the film is "a true story" and that the events "took place in Minnesota in 1987."
> 
> "This, however, is not the case," Joel Coen said in an interview on Friday. "It's completely made up. Or, as we like to say, the only thing true about it is that it's a story."


T. Eugene Thompson Dies at 88; Crime Stunned St. Paul

(An obituary for a suspect in one of the crimes theorized to be the basis for the "true story")


----------



## nrnoble (Aug 25, 2004)

I can't recall the interview, but it was with one of the coen brothers. He was running the story idea past someone close to him (or a producer), and the person said "You can't claim its a true story" and his response was {paraphrasing} "Why not? Who said it wrong or bad? What's wrong with saying its true?". The gist was there was some expectation that the phrase "true story" was reserved strictly for certain types of movies that could point a bio book or historic events, even if those movies were fiction except for some names and events.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

I was watching the finale and when Varga started babbling about some Russian story I started getting distracted by other things. And every time I paid attention he was still talking. So I kept being distracted. All of a sudden I see the credit roll and I deleted the episode. I had no desire to rewatch the scene. I guess that sums up how I felt about this season in general.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> ... I didn't realize there was anyone who actually thought any of this stuff was based in reality.


Yup, but there are many folks who also believe that the stories of the Garden of Eden and Noah's Ark are also based on reality and historically accurate.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

DevdogAZ said:


> You should watch the start of most episodes again. Usually when it says "This is a true story" then the "true" fades away, leaving just "This is a story." They did that on purpose. I didn't realize there was anyone who actually thought any of this stuff was based in reality.


I think a poll of viewers (not just TCF viewers) would show more than half of them thought it was based on reality. This is different than the "epilogue" in Animal House, which I never took as reality.


jsmeeker said:


> ........
> I think Varga was wrong at the end. I think the point was to show a lot more than 5 minutes passed. And they were still there in the interview room.


Well since it's just pure fiction anyway, who cares? You can imagine whatever you prefer.


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

series5orpremier said:


> Total cop-out on the finale. Like the whole season, they focus on style and ignore any substance of story. What a piece of garbage. Hawley tried to copy the theme of The Night Of (which I also hated), that there's no absolute truth and no ending, or if there is it doesn't matter, and ride it like a fad to critical acclaim. That's just a cop-out way to quickly wrap up a season that's been killing time meandering and unfocused.


I've said this on several occasions but to me it's a huge cop out when writers don't end a show or movie. It's your story for my enjoyment - don't leave it to me to interpret; I don't want to do that! I want the story finished but those who led me down the path. Absolutely hate that.

The cop out aside, I thought the season was just OK. Had this been the first season of Fargo I would probably watch another but would not have looked forward to it as I did seasons 2 & 3. Still cleverly done at times and great characters. But, as others have mentioned, not as crisply executed as the first 2 seasons.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

dlfl said:


> I think a poll of viewers (not just TCF viewers) would show more than half of them thought it was based on reality. This is different than the "epilogue" in Animal House, which I never took as reality.


I *SERIOUSLY* doubt that.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

DevdogAZ said:


> I *SERIOUSLY* doubt that.


Well we'll never know, but since you said 'seriously' in *BOLD, ITALIC CAPS*, I'll consider your doubt to be ..... well, serious.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I seriously doubt that most people will spend much time deciding if the "true story" is true or not. As someone said, if it was true it probably would have been exaggerated until it was unrecognizable anyway. Since they go on and on about it, it does make it highly suspicious.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

DevdogAZ said:


> Wow, I'm surprised by all the hate. I thought it was great. I'm not sure what everyone was expecting.


I just binged season 3 over the last 2 days and loved it. 
I also was very surprised to come on here and read so much hate and negative feedback.

I thought the acting and writing were extraordinary. Maybe it's better watched over 10 hours versus 10 weeks? 

I am glad I didn't watch it as it was airing since I also love The Leftovers and going back and forth with Carrie **** on both shows simultaneously would have sizzled my brain.

I also love Mary Elizabeth Winstead - I adored her in Brain Dead.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> I also love Mary Elizabeth Winscot - I adored her in Brain Dead.


Winstead


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

Mary Elizabeth Winstead also played Nurse Mary Phinney in "Mercy Street".


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> I just binged season 3 over the last 2 days and loved it.
> I also was very surprised to come on here and read so much hate and negative feedback.
> 
> I thought the acting and writing were extraordinary. Maybe it's better watched over 10 hours versus 10 weeks?
> ...


I think the first two seasons were so cut above average TV that every subsequent season has the bar raised so high that it will be hard to top. If this had been a first season, i would have enjoyed it and looked forward to the next one. The fact that this was probably the "worst" of the three seasons speaks pretty highly of this series. I have probably said in other threads for the season, but the season was STILL better than 95% of the dreck on TV that I waste my time watching. In my book, Fargo, The Americans and Game of Thrones are in one league, and everything else is a cut below that.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Cainebj said:


> I also love Mary Elizabeth Winscot - I adored her in Brain Dead.


Ahhhh! I didn't recognize her, but yes, she was awesome in Brain Dead. :up:


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

stellie93 said:


> Ahhhh! I didn't recognize her, but yes, she was awesome in Brain Dead. :up:


She's quickly becoming one of my favorite actresses.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I was sad to see Nikki get killed.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> She's quickly becoming one of my favorite actresses.


Yes, as is Carrie **** for me.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

Marathoned it over the wknd. Struggled to get through it. Found this by far the weakest season, with some really sloppy writing. The way the two cops put together the brothers with the old guy's murder so soon was absurd. The whole LA episode was a bust (except for the animated sequence - "I can help!"). I liked the relationship between Ray and Nikki, and Varga is fun, but Emmit is a mostly a bore. Ray and Nikki leaving the blackmail envelope on the doorstep wasn't believable, they aren't stupid people, it was done solely so the wife would find it. Nikki getting off with a few bruises after being kicked like that about 20 times was pure bs. Ray's death was lifted directly from the death scene in "The Grifters". But the show really went off the rails with the bowling alley scene in ep 8. What was he supposed to be, a guardian angel? Just ridiculous. In the blackmail payoff scene the one deaf guy kills the six bad guys. Yeah, sure. In the finale, Emmit's car breaks down, then magically cranks up so he can leave the scene of the crime.

Wow. Like I said, sloppy writing. What a letdown.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Hcour said:


> ... I liked the relationship between Ray and Winnie ... Ray and Winnie leaving the blackmail envelope on the doorstep wasn't believable, they aren't stupid people, it was done solely so the wife would find it. Winnie getting off with a few bruises after being kicked like that about 20 times was pure bs ...
> Wow. Like I said, sloppy writing. What a letdown.


Speaking of "sloppy writing" ... you were actually referring to *Nikki* (the ex-con GF to Ray) when you mentioned *Winnie* (the cop) multiple times, so it wasn't just a typo.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

getreal said:


> Speaking of "sloppy writing" ... you were actually referring to *Nikki* (the ex-con GF to Ray) when you mentioned *Winnie* (the cop) multiple times, so it wasn't just a typo.


My editor had the day off. Thanks. Corrected.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

I liked this season at first. Then I didn't. Then the penultimate episode, I was thinking "great, they've gotten it back on track". The the finale was a train wreck.


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

I enjoyed the season a lot but there was a lot going on. It helped watching the various YouTube review shows as there where a whole bunch of things going on and if you didn't get the reference you would have missed the significance of a object or lines of dialogue.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

While I do think this season never reached the level of quality of the first two seasons, I still easily enjoyed it enough to come back for more if another season ever happens. I agree with Steveknj in that I like a lot of TV shows that come nowhere near the level of those first two seasons of Fargo.



EWiser said:


> ....It helped watching the various YouTube review shows as there where a whole bunch of things going on and if you didn't get the reference you would have missed the significance of a object or lines of dialogue.


 I get what you're saying here, but my feeling is a person should be able to enjoy a show (or a painting, or a song, or any other work) without having to know anything about it. I was a fine arts major in college, and I've always had a pet peeve about art --and there's a lot of it-- that only addresses itself to the few people who have some special knowledge about it. I realize I'm probably taking this farther than you intended; as I say, it's just a personal pet peeve.


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

The thing is the review shows are like a bunch of fans that catch all the things in an episode. If you have never watch this kind of review show. Which they do for most all shows on tv now days you really are missing out on a whole new understanding of a show. While some people don't enjoy knowing every detail the flies by their eyes while watching. I do enjoy the commentary sort of like DVD director audio commentary's. You learn to pick up on a lot of the nods to the Fargo and Cohen Bros. movies that you might not catch. I would suggest looking at them. Not everything should be doled out to people. There has always been a ton of nods to other movies in Cohen brothers movies. If you just want a show to be simple Fargo would not be a show I would suggest someone to watch. As every word and every shot is carefully chosen for a reason. An this is becoming more of a thing in this TV world we live in.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

The best thing about this season was the soundtrack.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

My dislike for this season had nothing to do with inside jokes or obscure references. The story was weak and uninspired and much of the plotting was lazy. Most of the time I was either bored or aggravated.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

EWiser said:


> The thing is the review shows are like a bunch of fans that catch all the things in an episode. If you have never watch this kind of review show. Which they do for most all shows on tv now days you really are missing out on a whole new understanding of a show. While some people don't enjoy knowing every detail the flies by their eyes while watching. I do enjoy the commentary sort of like DVD director audio commentary's. You learn to pick up on a lot of the nods to the Fargo and Cohen Bros. movies that you might not catch. I would suggest looking at them. Not everything should be doled out to people. There has always been a ton of nods to other movies in Cohen brothers movies. If you just want a show to be simple Fargo would not be a show I would suggest someone to watch. As every word and every shot is carefully chosen for a reason. An this is becoming more of a thing in this TV world we live in.


Sure, and I'm not saying the viewer's understanding and appreciation of a show can't be (or shouldn't be) enhanced by the review shows. In fact, I come to TCF for exactly that reason. My point is simply that a show should be enjoyable even if the viewer _doesn't_ have any of that "insider"-type knowledge. I'm sure we don't disagree about that, and it was/is not my intention to argue. As I said, I suspect I've taken this nitpick further than you probably intended it to go with your initial comments.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

My biggest complaint with this season was also its perceived biggest asset coming into the season. Ewan McGregor. Playing two roles. That sounded like a great idea and I anticipated that it would lead to something very interesting. But as it turned out, the Stussy brothers were the least interesting part of the season and the acting really wasn't that great. They were basically there for the story to happen around them and to them, but it was almost like those parts could have been played by a tree and it wouldn't have changed the story much.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I guess then they could have had Barbara Walters come in and ask them, "What kind of human are you?"


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

We binged it over the last two days. Very disappointed. Season 3 paled in comparison to the first couple of seasons.

Pretty much all the complaints I had have been covered.

One thing that kept pulling me out of the show was Ewan McGregor as Emmit. Guess I haven't seen enough of McGregor lately as all I could see was Sam Worthington whenever I saw McGregor as Emmit. And McGregor as Ray kinda reminded me of Patrick Wilson at the beginning of Watchmen (before he cleans himself up). Of course Patrick Wilson was also Lou Solverson in S2 of Fargo.

Carrie ****, like Allison Tolman in S1, was the highlight for me. Completely new face (to me) and I really enjoyed her performance.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

ClutchBrake said:


> We binged it over the last two days. Very disappointed. Season 3 paled in comparison to the first couple of seasons.
> 
> Pretty much all the complaints I had have been covered.
> 
> ...


That's really bizarre, because the Emmit character was basically just Ewan McGregor playing himself. The Ray character required wigs and facial hair and a fat suit, but the Emmit character was just him.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> That's really bizarre, because the Emmit character was basically just Ewan McGregor playing himself. The Ray character required wigs and facial hair and a fat suit, but the Emmit character was just him.


Maybe it's the wig.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Are you sure that's not Dale Earnhardt Jr. in a wig?


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I watched, and enjoyed, both S01 and S02. But within a couple episodes of this season I just couldn't hang. Not sure what it was but it just didn't hold my interest, actually, from the first episode, so I dropped it after the second. Glad it sounds like I really didn't miss much. I did re-instate my Pass for the next season, however.


----------



## redrouteone (Jun 16, 2001)

Is there going to be a 4th season?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

redrouteone said:


> Is there going to be a 4th season?


No official word yet, although there have been hints that maybe not...

Fargo: Season Three discussion (2017-FX) *spoilers*


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

It all depends on whether Noah Hawley gets another good idea for a story. And he's pretty busy with other projects, so my guess is S4 of Fargo won't be a priority for at least another year or two. I'd guess if there is a S4, it won't be before 2019.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> It all depends on whether Noah Hawley gets another good idea for a story. And he's pretty busy with other projects, so my guess is S4 of Legion won't be a priority for at least another year or two. I'd guess if there is a S4, it won't be before 2019.


How the heck did I miss seasons 2 and 3 of Legion?!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

ClutchBrake said:


> How the heck did I miss seasons 2 and 3 of Legion?!


Season 2 is when he becomes a time traveler and goes to 2020. So it will actually come after seasons 4 (next year) and 3 (in 2019).


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Whoops. Fixed.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> It all depends on whether Noah Hawley gets another good idea for a story. And he's pretty busy with other projects, so my guess is S4 of Fargo won't be a priority for at least another year or two. I'd guess if there is a S4, it won't be before 2019.


Having a good idea for a story wasn't a prerequisite for season 3. Not sure it'd be a prerequisite for season 4, either.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Best parts of the entire season were the percussion riffs...


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Cainebj said:


> I just binged season 3 over the last 2 days and loved it.
> I also was very surprised to come on here and read so much hate and negative feedback.
> 
> I thought the acting and writing were extraordinary. Maybe it's better watched over 10 hours versus 10 weeks?
> ...


We just finished it last night and watched it in a week

I REALLY enjoyed it, yeah there was a plot hole here or there and ending was very Sopranos, but I enjoyed it

Every season of every show can't be 100% perfect, enjoy it for what it is, it's not black or white for me. If I enjoyed watching it then I enjoyed it, doesn't have to be better than every other show I've seen


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I binged this season over four days. I mostly enjoyed it. It wasn't as good as season 1 but I didn't think it was nearly as bad as some people have posted. 

The most satisfying thing to me was that Nikki was killed. She was the instigator of so much crap that I'm happy she got whacked. Her getting a deaf partner in crime made no sense, though.

I was disappointed that Burgle didn't replace her incompetent, lazy boss instead of joining Homeland Security.

It probably won't happen but I hope future seasons move the series to other parts of the country so we don't have to listen to actors fail at doing those dumb upper midwestern accents.

It was a shame that Varga was such a cartoon character. They could have made him more realistically menacing.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

MikeMar said:


> We just finished it last night and watched it in a week
> 
> I REALLY enjoyed it, yeah there was a plot hole here or there and ending was very Sopranos, but I enjoyed it
> 
> Every season of every show can't be 100% perfect, enjoy it for what it is, it's not black or white for me. If I enjoyed watching it then I enjoyed it, doesn't have to be better than every other show I've seen





cheesesteak said:


> I binged this season over four days. I mostly enjoyed it. It wasn't as good as season 1 but I didn't think it was nearly as bad as some people have posted.
> 
> The most satisfying thing to me was that Nikki was killed. She was the instigator of so much crap that I'm happy she got whacked. Her getting a deaf partner in crime made no sense, though.
> 
> ...


I think the problem with S3 was not that it was bad, but that the first two seasons set such a high bar, it's hard to reach it all the time. I enjoyed it. Compare it to 99% of the dreck on TV and it was much better. I disagree about moving the series (if there's another season) to another part of the country. Minnesota is as much a part of the series as the actors. To me, it would be like moving the Sopranos to Norway...oh wait, I think they tried that


----------

